# garden tool hanging storage



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I thought I would ask if anyone has ever made something like this instead of trying to re invent the wheel, so to speak. I want to make brackets to hang shovels rakes and the like any ideas would be helpful. Thanks Pat


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry cant help with the making of it but have you googled it and just looked at some pics. That will give you some idea of what to look for. 
Good luck. It sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure of what your looking for or comparing to for ideas. One of the things I do is use water pipe with 2x material for hanging items that don't fit on shelves. If you could post some pics of the space your working with would help to make suggestions as how to make the brackets or storage area.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

There is pre made track with "tension hooks" that I use. It's cheap, very easy to install, and allows me to adjust for maximum garden tool density.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I made mine using a french cleat system with 3 different holders.

First was the simple screw type









the other two were 
- a short 1 by 3 attached to a cleat 
- a couple short pieces of plywood with a space between attached to a cleat


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

take a long board as you want 
and then you make two holes with 2-2½ inch between angled 15-20 degrees
the hole size anything from one to two inch depending on the dovels you have
the dovels shuold bee a little over a foot long or more again dependig on how many
shovels you want in the same place 
the next set of holes you just make room enoff between each pair so you are sure
you can have two of the wides garden tool beside each other with a few inches of free room

or you can make them as wood brackets /console´s in pairs

Dennis


----------

